# What is codependency?



## Laurie (May 16, 2005)

I read the text below on codependency and want to pursue this line of thinking. I've never understood what codependency means and maybe this isn't it, but I did find this line of thinking interesting.  If anyone can shed any light on the subject or expound on anything written below that would be most helpful.  Or if anyone knows of a good website that discusses this and can refer me that would be great!
Thanks 

The term codependency with its diverse definitions was coined in the context of treating alcoholism. However, it has evolved to mean a compulsion to the rescue or control of others by fixing their problems. Generally codependency emanates from unmet or blocked God-given needs, such as love, acceptance, and security in primary relationships as with parent, spouse, or child. 
More frequently codependency occurs in relationships with a dysfunctional person, resulting in a denial of the severity of the problem in the relationship, a heightened sense of responsibility, and an environment of controlling or being controlled by others. It nearly always produces a keen sense of guilt or shame, hurt, anger, and loneliness in a complex and desperate quest to avoid abandonment.


----------



## fancy792 (May 16, 2005)

This link is to recognise if you have codependency or maybe not:

http://www.recoveryresources.org/codependency.html

This one is more a source of information with a help line:

Codependency: Symptoms of codependent behavior in relationships

Here's one more that I've read: 

Codependency

I've read a excellent book on Codependency but I don't have the title handy but I will search for it. 

In the hope this helps


----------



## Laurie (May 17, 2005)

This great!  Thank you so much.  I will read these and share them with a friend I'm helping.  Thanks again


----------

